# I'm lactose intolerant.... But I have a smaller than average amygdala, putamen, accumbens, caudate and hippocampus and a defect prefrontal cortex.



## tentoedsloth (Nov 6, 2011)

I have moderately severe lactose intolerance. I found out about it when I was about 27 years old; apparently for a lot of people lactase starts to decline in adulthood. Not as many people had heard of lactose intolerance back then, and I got a lot of "oh come on, you can have a little bit, don't be like that!" To call that annoying is something of an understatement. 

If the lactose-free milk doesn't work out somehow, here's a tip that helps with any food that you can't seem to stop overeating. Imagine it with something disgusting in it. For me, repeatedlly imagining maggots in ice cream helped with that craving.


----------



## JimT (May 31, 2010)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I freaking love dairy. I'm very lactose intolerant. Lactase pills don't really help all that much in this case, and lately I've wanted to eat a ton of dairy & can't stop myself. Obviously, this is stupid behaviour, and I should stop. I know that.
> 
> But i can't make myself stop.
> 
> ...


Here's how I handle foods that I can't have. If I'm craving a treat that I can't have, I just swap in a different treat that I'm allowed to have and I massively binge on that treat instead.

For example, I really like sweets, and especially desserts after supper. But when I wanted to lose weight, I decided it was time to cut out the sweets and desserts. So at the end of meals, when I had a fierce craving for something sweet, I would simply binge on extra portions of the meat or veggies from the dinner until I was so full that I didn't want any more food of any kind at all.

I kept on doing that for weeks until I had gotten past the habit of having sweets. Then I started reducing the amount of meat and veggies, and swapping in occasional fresh fruits or other healthy snacks for after meals. And then eventually I got the meat & veggie portions down to dieting size and I drink lots of tea after dinner in place of dessert.

Occasionally I still start getting a mounting craving for sweets over a period of time. When that happens, I just have a big feast where I really stuff myself on portions of meat, and that occasional feast usually suffices to chase away the craving for sweets for a while while I go back to my dieting portions.

This system has worked pretty good for me across the years. I lost 85 pounds back 10 years ago, and I've succeeded in keeping the weight off this way.

Also, I've had to give up lots of food as I got older (old-people digestion issues). So I've used this method in one variant or another for lots of different foods. It's basically the trick of substituting a "crutch" in place of a bad habit. I did something similar when I quit smoking 20 years ago.

Of course, I don't know if this would work for ADHD brains. I don't know anything about ADHD. But it's an idea you might try playing around with.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

daleks_exterminate said:


> View attachment 887898
> 
> 
> Guys.....
> ...


Oh shit

Have you tried almond choco? It's the best substitute I can find. Milk hurts me a little too so I can feel that. Haven't had real choco milk in many years. Maybe try getting powder and lactfree milk to make your own also.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

There is no mercy now. 
No, there is no mercy now. 
There is no mercy now. 
There is no mercy now anywhere that justice will allow.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

daleks_exterminate said:


> There is no mercy now.
> No, there is no mercy now.
> There is no mercy now.
> There is no mercy now anywhere that justice will allow.



Sent from a toilet.

I am in so much pain.

🤣I can't help, but to still find my stupidity hilarious, knowing that I've not learned my lesson and this will happen again.

But seriously, anyone else get sweat drenching their entire body before/during poops where they're incredibly over heated just because they ate food they cannot digest?


I can't even care how tmi/gross this is. We're way past that.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Fight me, vegans.


Ok 

Starting off, cheese just isn't really good, this is some brainwashing people seems to all be under, I don't get it... mild ones are ok, but the rest? smelly feet(like toenailclippings), unwashed person, old person, puke.... these are parts of the constituent smells of cheese (hope that helped a little with lessening the appeal.) I ate cheese before going vegan, but not a huge fan, and only milder kinds, and very specific about not putting double or overlapping slices on a sandwich, because more than a little made it gross, haha, it was like a puzzle, filling the surface of the bread but not overlapping.

More seriously, that so many are so obsessed with something that smells like the stuff you can scrape from under overgrown toenails, I am guessing means there is good stuff in it for us. There is lots of energy in the form of fat, protein of a form you don't find in veggies (kasein) that isn't essential but perhaps our body likes it? like from mothersmilk, and lots of calcium. So one way to lessen craving could perhaps be to make very sure to get those things from other sources in the dishes you usually have cheese. When I stopped eating meat, it took a year or so, before my body started to crave beans, peas and tofu when I was hungry for protein, instead of meat, so one could likely change the source of craving like that, in time, recalibrate the mind to ask for other things to get nutrients. Kale and nettles are two good soruces for calcium.

As I don't really like cheese, I don't have much ideas for substitutes, but there are lots of nerds out there making own or testing lots of products, which range in taste and texture. I quite like some spreads that are a little bit like cream cheese, those are usually better I think, but expensive. Mixing nuts and straining for own milk and then mix what is left with some fat and spices and stuff can also be very good, not the same exactly but similar nutrient, similar purpose. I have heard a lot of people like b-yeast as a kind of nutritious spice for a cheeselike taste and smell, but have not used it myself.

---------------

Milks, there are so many, and people disagree about which are better, so I think one can just try lots until finding favourites, and also remember that it might take a while to get used to, but that doesn't mean it is worse. Lots of people here use oatmilk made for coffee in the coffee, just because they like it better, it is creamy, and it takes less sugar to make it taste sweet than cowmilk as lactose isn't very sweet (often 5% sugar in cowmilk, often 2.5 in plantmilk, which is still sweeter). I think one of the more cowmilk-like things I have done is mixing tahini(the not grainy, but beige kind) with a bit of salt and sugar and then gradually mix in water so it doesn't separate, it is less thick than most plantmilk, not flourlike like some not thick oatmilk, but taste a little like sesame. For chocolate milk, many seem to like oatlys already made one, there are other ones too. I usually make my own, and with especially soymilk, a trick is to use half-half water, because it tends to get rather thick otherwise, and a small pinch of salt, perhaps more water, and then instead a splash of soy or oat-cream instead, after it is done. A bit similar if making porridge, like ricepudding or the wheat-kind with milk, to use more water first, and add in milk/cream at the end, as it can get too thick otherwise, the cream instead at the end makes it more white as well (and a little more salt I think). I rarely just drink a glass of milk, if one wants to there are probably varieties that are more suited for that than others, less rich perhaps, or again, to mix in a quarter water or so. I seem to remember from somewhere that netherlands have lots of plamil-products? or had. I think they had a good vanilla-soymilk, a bit dessert-ish, but a treat. I rarely see plamil nowadays.

Chocolate I don't really think is that much of a problem any more, though if going into any little shop there might not always be options. But most dark chocolate seems to be without milk nowadays, and personally I like them better, after getting used to dark chocolate when that was the only option, milkchocolate kinds seems tasteless to me, just fatty sugar... but there are milkchocolatelike chocolate without milk too now, if not in the local store, one can order.

Icecream there has been good for long, though less options for tastes usually, and not always when you buy one ice-cream at a kiosk or similar, and sadly... not the soft kind in a waffle.

My biggest loss when going vegan was yoghurt, I ate lots of that, morning and afternoon and sometimes evening too. There are good ones here now though, and one of them is aplro so I am guessing you have them too?(alpro has one more plain and one sweeter + dessert versions with fruit), but I personally think the soyghurts are the only worth anything, though it would be good with alternatives as one should not overeat soy, there is at least oatghurt and coconutghurt too, but I find them bland, the first too starchy and the second too fatty, it is a bit more like pudding with something sour in.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

attic said:


> Ok
> 
> Starting off, cheese just isn't really good, this is some brainwashing people seems to all be under, I don't get it...


Oh, that's entire fair/true. I don't get that either.



> mild ones are ok, but the rest? smelly feet(like toenailclippings), unwashed person, old person, puke.... these are parts of the constituent smells of cheese (hope that helped a little with lessening the appeal.)


It should, but stinky cheese is my favorite kind apart from really old cheese.



> I ate cheese before going vegan, but not a huge fan, and only milder kinds, and very specific about not putting double or overlapping slices on a sandwich, because more than a little made it gross, haha, it was like a puzzle, filling the surface of the bread but not overlapping.


right, that's what I do as well, but that much still hurts and is far too much for me. I do tend to like more sharp/old/pungent cheeses so a little goes a long way, but the little is still a problem.




> More seriously, that so many are so obsessed with something that smells like the stuff you can scrape from under overgrown toenails, I am guessing means there is good stuff in it for us. There is lots of energy in the form of fat, protein of a form you don't find in veggies (kasein) that isn't essential but perhaps our body likes it? like from mothersmilk, and lots of calcium. So one way to lessen craving could perhaps be to make very sure to get those things from other sources in the dishes you usually have cheese. When I stopped eating meat, it took a year or so, before my body started to crave beans, peas and tofu when I was hungry for protein, instead of meat, so one could likely change the source of craving like that, in time, recalibrate the mind to ask for other things to get nutrients. Kale and nettles are two good soruces for calcium.


that makes sense. I read the book Gut by Dr. Guilia Enders and she goes over how what we eat feeds the bacteria in our bodies, causing us to crave those foods, and legit changing our brains and such. So, it probably took a while for all the previous bacteria to die and be replaced. It's a great book (also just funny as well as informative).



> As I don't really like cheese, I don't have much ideas for substitutes, but there are lots of nerds out there making own or testing lots of products, which range in taste and texture.


I do appreciate that, it's just not yet to an actually good place (imo) but one day i have hope they'll do it.



> I quite like some spreads that are a little bit like cream cheese, those are usually better I think, but expensive.


I have to agree here. I have found nice vegan spreads like cream cheese, as well as this really good dutch herbal spread (something like vegan Hexenkass or witches cheese)



> Mixing nuts and straining for own milk and then mix what is left with some fat and spices and stuff can also be very good, not the same exactly but similar nutrient, similar purpose. I have heard a lot of people like b-yeast as a kind of nutritious spice for a cheeselike taste and smell, but have not used it myself.


I'd be willing to try this. Do you have a recipe that you recommend?


---------------


> Milks, there are so many, and people disagree about which are better, so I think one can just try lots until finding favourites, and also remember that it might take a while to get used to, but that doesn't mean it is worse. Lots of people here use oatmilk made for coffee in the coffee, just because they like it better, it is creamy, and it takes less sugar to make it taste sweet than cowmilk as lactose isn't very sweet (often 5% sugar in cowmilk, often 2.5 in plantmilk, which is still sweeter). I think one of the more cowmilk-like things I have done is mixing tahini(the not grainy, but beige kind) with a bit of salt and sugar and then gradually mix in water so it doesn't separate, it is less thick than most plantmilk, not flourlike like some not thick oatmilk, but taste a little like sesame. For chocolate milk, many seem to like oatlys already made one, there are other ones too. I usually make my own, and with especially soymilk, a trick is to use half-half water, because it tends to get rather thick otherwise, and a small pinch of salt, perhaps more water, and then instead a splash of soy or oat-cream instead, after it is done. A bit similar if making porridge, like ricepudding or the wheat-kind with milk, to use more water first, and add in milk/cream at the end, as it can get too thick otherwise, the cream instead at the end makes it more white as well (and a little more salt I think). I rarely just drink a glass of milk, if one wants to there are probably varieties that are more suited for that than others, less rich perhaps, or again, to mix in a quarter water or so. I seem to remember from somewhere that netherlands have lots of plamil-products? or had. I think they had a good vanilla-soymilk, a bit dessert-ish, but a treat. I rarely see plamil nowadays.


I'm going to try to make my own. That does sound interesting. I also rarely drink a glass of milk (except the chocolate milk that i drank yesterday and am paying for now, but it's not very common... usually).



> Chocolate I don't really think is that much of a problem any more, though if going into any little shop there might not always be options. But most dark chocolate seems to be without milk nowadays, and personally I like them better, after getting used to dark chocolate when that was the only option, milkchocolate kinds seems tasteless to me, just fatty sugar... but there are milkchocolatelike chocolate without milk too now, if not in the local store, one can order.


Yeah, that's not an issue. I do fair trade dark vegan chocolate from a local shop and it's better than normal imo. It's rich and a little goes a long way.




> Icecream there has been good for long, though less options for tastes usually, and not always when you buy one ice-cream at a kiosk or similar, and sadly... not the soft kind in a waffle.


That's a bit sad. We have a local ice cream shop and they have one flavor that is completely lactose free, but even that has made me sick. There's another shop about 30 mins away that has vegan ice cream and cones so if I REALLY want a treat, it's doable, but obviously not a regular thing. It is delicious though. Also sorbets are okay.



> My biggest loss when going vegan was yoghurt, I ate lots of that, morning and afternoon and sometimes evening too. There are good ones here now though, and one of them is aplro so I am guessing you have them too?(alpro has one more plain and one sweeter + dessert versions with fruit), but I personally think the soyghurts are the only worth anything, though it would be good with alternatives as one should not overeat soy, there is at least oatghurt and coconutghurt too, but I find them bland, the first too starchy and the second too fatty, it is a bit more like pudding with something sour in.


I tend to like plain, super fatty, Greek yogurt (and i add nuts). So far I've not found a good alternative for that, but I'm still looking.


I used to be vegan. I do appreciate your post, thanks.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

daleks_exterminate said:


> I'd be willing to try this. Do you have a recipe that you recommend?


Hm, no, I just threw some together, but if I remember correctly, I used a mix of perhaps around a third hemp seeds, peeled, expensive but good nutrients, high in omega-3 so a bit fishy oils though, some cashew, some sunflower(mostly because it is the cheapest), some hazelnuts, some almonds, a few brazilnuts(good source of selenium) then mix with some water, like so that it covers and then almost twice that amount, until it is finely mixed, then strain in some fabric that isn't too thick, I put the fabric in a strainer for spagetti and such, and then wrap it up and squeze out with my hands. The milk you then mix with some more water, some sugar and a little bit of salt, if you like you can also add a bit of vanilla or something, to taste. The stuff that is left, you can add some rapeseedoil or other oil, or some veg-butter for sandwiches or a bit of both, and salt and spices after taste, and perhaps b-yeast, I think I had something a bit sour in too, perhaps citric acid or lemon juice(or perhaps that red spice that is sour... whatsitcalled...). Garlic powder, something a bit umami perhaps... herbs ike basil, thyme... chives.


----------

